# Coffee and drink pigs



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

Can not tradesman throw their half full coffee and drink cups out so they don,t spill on my stuff.


----------



## EMCustom (Mar 19, 2007)

woodmagman said:


> Can not tradesman throw their half full coffee and drink cups out so they don,t spill on my stuff.


and while they are at it they should throw away their tastykake wrappers and empty potato chip bags. I hate seeing trash around worksites


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

I am in agreement- can't stand 1/2 empty cups of coffee with fuzz growing outa them... funny thing though, 1/2 the crew shows up with a cup of coffee in the morning- but at the end of the day - that's not my cup!!!! I now take them to the coffee room and put them on the coffee table.... 
ya its gross, rats turds on the table in the morning - I refuse to eat there. kazillion dollar mansion, and no one will spring for rat traps LOL go figure..


----------



## hrscammisa (Mar 9, 2007)

Put a trash can on site and if they dont use it make them eat out side.I wonder what there homes look like inside


----------



## Bradracer18 (Dec 14, 2005)

I personally, don't think there is any need for that stuff on the site anyways....or if there is, put it in the trash(like when coming back from break). In the summer, a drink is nice.....but most guys will use a very large cup, that can hold lots of ice and your drink(tea is my choice!)


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Here, most of the time, fluid intake is paramount. I supply the water cooler, they supply their own cups. Most prefer the large insulated type, they cost $ and don't often end up in the trash. We always have some sort of garbage/trash disposal that is removed daily. We also clean up after some of the other Bozo's.


----------



## shelf guy (Mar 18, 2007)

funny but true story. was once on a jobsite (new residential) where there was 33, yes i counted, 33 soda cans on the kitchen countertop. various levels of fullness. GC came in rasing hell at my crew about it. i was like "sir, we've been here an hour. if we (all 3 of us) had drank that many sodas we'd be dead" LOL


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

The only thing worse than knocking over somebodies old half-full cup of coffee is knocking over somebodies rotten chew spit cup. Yuck!


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

That's on our "Noon time checklist" Get rid of the cups & wrappers. End of day - same thing.


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> The only thing worse than knocking over somebodies old half-full cup of coffee is knocking over somebodies rotten chew spit cup. Yuck!


You got my vote......I was waiting for that one to come up. That slow moving slime dripping down the edge or a newly installed cabinet onto unsealed slate. Real nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Oh yeah? I have to tell the Brazilian workers to stop peeing in soda bottles and leaving them in the condo rooms for everyone to see.


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

Good thread Woodmagman, there have been many threads in the past about what pisses you off about other trades... I've always forgotten to mention 1/2 full beverage cups left all over a nearly complete job site... Can't even remember how many times I've had to do my best to clean spilled coffee out of brand new carpet or off of new millwork...

Garbage containers on site are a given - but can be another accident waiting to happen... You have ten guys throw 1/2 full cups of coffee into a garbage can and you get a gallon of coffee in the bottom... Even worse if it's in a garbage bag... Why can't guys walk ten steps and dump out the cups before throwing them in the trash???


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I grew up working for my dad who specalized in remodels, so most of the work I had done up till I left for college was working in already finished houses and such, and we couldn't just leave our garbage everywhere. I even have a special pouch on my bags just for garbage. this summer when I was working on new construction, one of the other framers was asking me about it, he thought it was some kind of pad to pad from the hammer loop in front of the bag. I had to explain to him that where I came from we couldn't just throw garbage on the ground.


teetor- around here we tend to go with a mix of nalgene 1L bottles and 1gallon milk jugs for water. I tend to use an 8 gallon water jug in my truck to top off my 1L nalgene that I keep close to wherever I'm working


----------



## realpurty2 (Aug 18, 2005)

This is some of the very reasons we do not allow eating or drinking inside the work area. If it's a job that does not allow the guys an opportunity to go offsite for lunch, we fix a temporary break area for them and that's as far as drinks or food is allowed to go.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

realpurty2 said:


> This is some of the very reasons we do not allow eating or drinking inside the work area. If it's a job that does not allow the guys an opportunity to go offsite for lunch, we fix a temporary break area for them and that's as far as drinks or food is allowed to go.


It's kinda sad that you have to police your crew like that. what do you do for water on hot days?


----------



## realpurty2 (Aug 18, 2005)

I didn't say they couldn't have drinks, just not inside the work area. 

Think about it... the few minutes of productivity that is lost to an employee walking outside for a drink and quick break isn't half the time it takes to clean up all the drink bottles or half empty cups the guys in the post above are talking about. Not counting the risk of damage from spillage.

We don't "police" the guys as you said, actually the opposite. We provide a table and chairs with the Water Cooler outside in nice weather or in a warm tent in the winter. The foreman makes sure no one is abusing the privilege of going out for a drink/break/smoke etc. and we let them come and go as they choose. Never had one yet complain or feel like we were policing them. It also has gone over very well with clients because most do not like food and drinks near their materials.


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

Policing is not an option, then you would require proof, evidence, judgement, conviction, blah-blah.... 
Good old fashioned Hang the Bassss..*T's:laughing: 
I had to laugh at the pop cans on the counter post, I took a picture while one of our trades was doing an install and when I down loaded the the photo, there was more coffee cups in the picture then anything else. I am going to see if I still have the picture.


----------



## hrscammisa (Mar 9, 2007)

:blink: The last big costume I did my crew swept the home every day and scrap it out.Made for a nice start every day.The subs would come work a day and sh-- it all up one time and that was it.They quickly found out that dont cut it.I would tell one time to clean up after them selfs.And if they diden't I had my guys put there sh-- in there trucks.That put a stop to that. When the HO brings friends to see there new homes I dont think they should have to be stepping over shi-to look around.Besides that it is a liability for me they slip on some ones crap and its my a-s


----------



## hangit (Aug 24, 2006)

framerman said:


> Oh yeah? I have to tell the Brazilian workers to stop peeing in soda bottles and leaving them in the condo rooms for everyone to see.


here, the muchacho's pizz in the unfinished basements, so when it is finished it has that nice aroma that fulton county stadium's or the orange bowl's restroom's had/have. :turned: :thumbdown


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

hangit said:


> here, the muchacho's pizz in the unfinished basements, so when it is finished it has that nice aroma that fulton county stadium's or the orange bowl's restroom's had/have. :turned:


Is that the same delivery service that leave the gifts in empty paint cans and newly installed tubs......:thumbdown


----------



## VitoFromNJ (Jun 25, 2006)

I once cracked a couple of subs by saying whos mother is coming to pick up this mess, cause mine sure aint. Hey you try to be cool, but leaving your garbage behind isnt cool


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

Cigarette Butts....


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

Pick up all their crap and put it in their vehicle just as it was when they left it on the ground. Then they might see the importance of claeaning up after themselves!! What goes around comes around.


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

WNYcarpenter said:


> Cigarette Butts....


No Smoking in or on any of my jobs........That is the law and enforced......


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

i dont even allow smoking in vehicles,,, 
chemicals + fire = boom

yeah im sure they smoke in 'em


----------



## keepitstraight (Nov 12, 2006)

*gripes*

in the 4 corners you can easily down a gallon and a half/day - preferably with emergen-c. way better than gatorade. we use 1 gallon jugs and keep them with us so as to keep hydrated safely. never seem to have spillage problems with them.

my gripe is the young turks thinking one must answer every cell phone call that comes in and talk forever. finally getting my employees trained to not waste that time. thinking about banning the phones from the work area and keeping them in the break area when we have one. check it at lunch and break, but don't take extra time.


----------

